# trucks on DL



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Saw 3 pickups out on 6 mile bay today. Can't believe they are driving out there already. Wow.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Someones gotta take the PLUNGE! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> Saw 3 pickups out on 6 mile bay today. Can't believe they are driving out there already. Wow.


Never ceases to amaze me. I've seen pickups on the Jamestown Res. many times with 7 inches of ice. That takes stones, I don't care who you are.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

thats nothing i have seen trucks on lake nippissing with only 4 inches of ice. i herd a report of a truck going through the ice and other trucks driving around the whole that he went through, how stupid do you have to be?????????


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Just got back from L.O.L. fishing there is a solid 10 inches of ice. Mostly atv travel around the lake.Also today on the way home a 18 yr old fell in Round lake by Brainerd and died. So the ice isn't thick all over the lakes yet. Dan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Should rename this thread to "idiots on DL" :eyeroll:

TRUCKS? Sheesh. Must have more money than they need to get a new truck (most insurance plans don't cover ice-breakthroughs) and pay the $7,000+ in EPA impact fines and fees.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Heard on my radio this morning that a four wheeler went through the ice close to a town called Nisswa which is about 25 miles north of Brainerd. One guy drowned. They mentioned 5 inches of ice.


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

i was one of those guys driving on the ice on Sunday....i walked out the day before and drilled through 12 inches of ice everywhere we went, thats thick enough for me to drive on. Caught lots of walleyes too.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We were out today and had 14" of ice where we set up, we went to drill holes to move around and we were finding anywhere from 7-14" withing 150 yds of the shack. Way too scattered yet, I would NOT recommend anybody driving out.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

wow u guys r lucky, what ice we did have is starting to break up with the warm weather and rain, lookin at some lakes in the bush some ice on them that held me at the shore but not going any further then that.


----------

